# wheel bearings



## MonsterOutty1000 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have a 2013 outlander 1000 and I'm going to change the rear wheel bearings can anyone tell me how to change them


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Only way I know to do it right is to pull the trailing arms & put them in a press.


----------

